# Mr. Greens’ Transformation



## mrgreens (Jun 23, 2022)

Welcome to my log. Feel free to follow along, chit-chat, and see how I progress. I’m always open to suggestions, questions, and I’m eager to learn.

Typically, I’m extremely meticulous about tracking my diet and training so I figured I would just start sharing here what I’d be writing in my notes anyways. I plan on doing bi-weekly photo check ins for now.

Age: 23
Height: 6’0

I’ve been in a deficit for 12+ weeks as of today. BW has gone from 207.9 to 188.5 during this stretch. Didn’t realize how out of shape I was, and started to get serious about the gym and my nutrition again.

If you missed my introduction post - I’m an AAS virgin and former collegiate athlete. I haven’t made any plans to get on stage, but it’s something I’d like to accomplish.

My goals right now are to get as lean as possible before my “vacation of a lifetime” trip at the end of August. Once I return from that trip, I plan on running my first cycle and putting on as much size as I can.

I have experimented with different splits and training routines. This is what I have been running recently:

Day 1: Chest/Shoulders + 20 mins Stairmaster post-workout
Day 2: Back/Arms + 20 mins Stairmaster post workout
Day 3: Rest
Day 4: Legs
Day 5: Accessory (Arms, Calves, Shrugs, Abs) + 20 mins Stairmaster post-workout
Day 6: Rest

Essentially 2 on, 1 off. This has been working really well for me from a recovery standpoint and I’m generally completely fresh and ready to go for every workout.

Every morning immediately after waking up I walk for at least 45 mins. Around lunch time I usually try to get another 10-15 mins of walking in. I average right around 10k steps a day (every day) in addition to the post workout cardio on non-leg training days.

I’ll begin adding my training logs tonight to record what I’m doing from an exercise selection/volume standpoint as well.

I’ve posted previously about my diet, so you can check that out for specific foods but 2500 calories seems to be my sweet spot with the amount of cardio I’m doing to continue shaving off 0.5lb-1lb/week. Macros are roughly:

240g Carbs
260g Protein
50g Fat

If there’s other information/structure of posts I should be adding, make sure to let me know so I can be as detailed as possible!

Photos Taken: 6/20/22
Weight: 189.2lbs
Daily Calories: 2500


----------



## TomJ (Jun 23, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Welcome to my log. Feel free to follow along, chit-chat, and see how I progress. I’m always open to suggestions, questions, and I’m eager to learn.
> 
> Typically, I’m extremely meticulous about tracking my diet and training so I figured I would just start sharing here what I’d be writing in my notes anyways. I plan on doing bi-weekly photo check ins for now.
> 
> ...




really good foundation man. 

great to see someone who gets their training and diet right before they start recklessly taking drugs.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 23, 2022)

Looking good man. I can see the beginnings of a quad sweep happening.

I love that you’re staying natty for now because you’ll know how to put in the work when you start AAS.

So many guys do it all wrong. It’s refreshing to see it done right.


----------



## mrgreens (Jun 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> really good foundation man.
> 
> great to see someone who gets their training and diet right before they start recklessly taking drugs.


Thank you. My mom was a figure competitor during my high school years. I even had a coach for a while myself. Sport was always the main focus, however. This is the first time in my life I’ve been able to take everything I know and have practiced over the years and exclusively direct it towards bodybuilding goals.

I’ll be moving within the month/staying with a friend before settling into a more permanent living arrangement and have this international vacation on the calendar in the near future. I made the decision that trying to “rush” my first cycle would be a stupid decision and opted to continue dialing in as many details as I can and give myself plenty of time to think through the decision while learning as much as I can.


----------



## mrgreens (Jun 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Looking good man. I can see the beginnings of a quad sweep happening.
> 
> I love that you’re staying natty for now because you’ll know how to put in the work when you start AAS.
> 
> So many guys do it all wrong. It’s refreshing to see it done right.


I appreciate the kind words. This was my first time ever hitting these poses for a check in like this!

I’m certainly trying to approach this from the mentality of a science experiment. In my science experiment, I want the environment to be as dialed in and controlled as possible before introducing anything else.


----------



## mrgreens (Jun 23, 2022)

Daily vitamins/supplements:

30mg Zinc
3000iu Vitamin D
1000mg Fish Oil
5g Creatine Monohydrate
2 scoops Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Protein

**On most training days: 2 scoops Gorilla Mind: Gorilla Mode Preworkout


----------



## mrgreens (Jun 24, 2022)

6/23/22: Back & Arms

What a way to start my log here. Decided to try to pull conventional deadlifts today for the first time in a while after tweaking my back a couple weeks back while doing some bent over rows. Tweaked back again on the first pull of 315 — luckily I was able to drop the weight right away and doesn’t feel like anything serious. Having issues with relatively light weight and my back health has been especially frustrating because I was getting close to a 600lb pull just a year and a half ago.

For the rest of this cut, I’ve decided to get rid of all bent over and deadlift variations. They’ve become too risky with the condition my back seems to be in right now. Putting extra time/focus into core strength and posterior chain flexibility for the next 6-8 weeks while I’m still in a deficit and strength isn’t necessarily progressing.

That was long-winded, but after working up to 1 painful rep of Conventional Deadlift @ 315lbs — my Back & Arms lift went as follows:

- Alternating Grips BW Pull Ups - (10, 8, 8) (Standard, Neutral, Wide)
- Chest Supported Incline Bench DB Row  (3x10)
- Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (2x12)
- EZ Bar Cable Tricep Pushdown x EZ Bar Cable Curl (4x12)
- EZ Bar OH Tricep Extensions (2x15)
- Alternating DB Bicep Curl (2x15/each side)

Finished up with some abs and my current cardio prescription: 20 mins on the Stairmaster. Strength wasn’t there today, but we got it in and will have a day to recover tomorrow before legs on Saturday.


----------



## mrgreens (Jun 25, 2022)

6/25/22: Legs

Weight: 187.8lbs

Used my off day yesterday to spend some time relaxing and doing lots of extra stretching. Woke up on 6/24/22 at a new low weight for the cut: 186.9. I was 192-193 still just over a week ago. At this rate, (how fast I’ve continued to lose weight) it feels like I might be able to add another 100 calories of carbs (or so) back in/lighten up the cardio just slightly? 

Anyways, been feeling fairly depleted recently. Was able to get a good nights rest and attack a killer leg workout today that went as follows:

Adductors/Abductors - 3 x 15-20/each
Tempo BB Back Squat - 3 x 8 @ 225lbs
Walking KB Lunges - 3 x 20 yds @ 70lb KBs
Leg Press for Blood - 3 x 20
Lying Hamstring Curls - 2x12


----------



## mrgreens (Jun 26, 2022)

6/26/22: Accessory (Calves, Arms, Shrugs, Abs)

Weight: 188.5

Standing Calf Raise 3 x 15-20
EZ Bar Cable Pushdown x EZ Bar Curl (70lbs) 4 x 12-15
Long Rope Cable Pushdown x Plate Loaded Preacher Curl 3 x 10-12
Long Rope Cable Hammer Curls 4 x A shit ton
EZ Bar OH Tricep Extension x Alternating DB Curl 4 x 10-12
Plate Shrugs 3 x 20-25
Assorted Abs Circuit
15 Mins Stepper

Yes, my arm workouts are all over the place. The only way I've ever been able to achieve that skin-splitting pump is when I superset the tricep and bicep movement, so that's what I do for every variation. Keeps the workout a little more interesting and intense. 

It feels as if I look a little bit different every time I step in the gym now. Can't complain much with the way I'm still shedding weight consistently on 2500cals.


----------



## mrgreens (Jun 29, 2022)

6/28: Chest/Shoulders

Weight: 188.0

Coming off a rest day for some chest/shoulders here. Got an absolutely killer spot on my Smith Machine OH Press that produced the best single set I’ve got from that exercise in weeks. Weight moved well throughout the lift, but I dropped it down in the last half for an absurd amount of side laterals. This is one of my favorite exercises, and I have to check my ego every once in a while to keep it effective.  Today was one of those days. Not an insane pump by any means but the work level was there in my top sets, and that’s a win.

Smith OH Press 12,9,9 - dropset - 12
Incline Smith Bench Press - 12,10,8 - dropset - 10
Plated loaded chest fly - 3x12-15
DB Side Laterals 3x20-25
Rope Face Pull 3x10-12
Cable Side Laterals 2x25/each side
Assorted Abs
20mins Stairmaster

Feeling extra small, but I’m a man with a plan. May your shreds keep coming and may your optimal caloric deficits keep you sane until your next meal.


----------



## mrgreens (Jun 30, 2022)

6/29/2022: Back

Weight: 186.1 **NEW LOW**

New low weigh-in this morning. Had to get moving early first thing for work in the morning so schedule was a little all over the place. I usually take my weight after I walk/shit in the morning as well so this was superrr low. Had a work lunch that wasn't trackable but kept it clean - kale salad with probably 4oz of grilled chicken.

Workout went...

Wide Grip BW Pull Ups - 10,10,8
Plate Loaded Seated Chest Supported Row - 15, 10 - dropset - 6 - drop - 10-12
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 15,12,10 - dropset - 10
Lat Pull Through w/ EZ Bar 3x15-20
Assorted Abs
20 mins Stairmaster

Bi-weekly check-ins on Monday. Nose to the grindstone to keep marking progress milestones. May have a little refeed after because strength is in the dumps and depleted as hell.


----------



## mrgreens (Jul 2, 2022)

7/1/2022: Legs

Weight: 188.0

Short and sweet leg workout here. Thought I’d add that when I write these - everything listed is my working sets.

Adductors & Abductors 3 x 12-15

Leg Extensions  x Prone Hamstring Curl 15, 15-dropset-15

BB Tempo Back Squat 8 x 225, 8 x 245, 6x245

Bulgarian Split  Squat 3x10/each side w 45lb


----------



## mrgreens (Jul 3, 2022)

7/2/2022: Accessory (Calves, Arms, Shrugs)

Weight: 187.1

Standing Calf Raise 3 x 20
Tricep Cable Pushdown x Fixed BB Curl 3 x 10-12
Tricep Cable Rope Pull Apart x Plate Loaded Preacher Curl 3x12-15
Tricep Cable OH Extension 2x12-15
Assorted Abs
20 mins Stairmaster

Just another day at the office here.


----------



## mrgreens (Jul 5, 2022)

7/4/22: Chest/Shoulders + Biweekly Check-Ins

Weight: 187.1 (-2.1lbs from last check in)

4th of July lift went like:

Smith Machine OH Press 3 x 12, last set dropset for 15
Smith Machine Incline Bench 3 x 8-10
Plate Loaded Fly 3 x 12-15 x Push Ups to Failure
Meadows Side Laterals 3x30-35
DB Side Laterals 3 x 20
Assorted Abs
20 mins Stairmaster

Here’s my check in pics. Still getting used to hitting the poses - any tips/tricks would be helpful. I’ll continue to post side by sides of my first front double in the journal to my most recent to compare.

I’ve been feeling very weak and flat. But, I guess that’s how I should feel this long into a deficit. My weight is still dropping at almost exactly 1lb/week. Nose to the grindstone.


----------



## CJ (Jul 5, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> 7/4/22: Chest/Shoulders + Biweekly Check-Ins
> 
> Weight: 187.1 (-2.1lbs from last check in)
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry about the posing too much, as long as the pics are same lighting, same time of day, same circumstances, they'll show what needs to be seen. 

That said..... 😁..... Your front double biceps, instead of having your shoulders pinned to your ears, try driving them down and flare your lats, and crunch down on your abs vs simply just stretching your torso. You look too long, and you're not doing a vacuum properly, if that was your intention.


----------



## mrgreens (Jul 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> I wouldn't worry about the posing too much, as long as the pics are same lighting, same time of day, same circumstances, they'll show what needs to be seen.
> 
> That said..... 😁..... Your front double biceps, instead of having your shoulders pinned to your ears, try driving them down and flare your lats, and crunch down on your abs vs simply just stretching your torso. You look too long, and you're not doing a vacuum properly, if that was your intention.


Thanks for the feedback, I’ll use it next time I hit these shots. I don’t think I was actually trying to vacuum — my stomach was just extremely empty and stretched like that haha.


----------



## mrgreens (Jul 6, 2022)

7/5/22: Back

Weight: 190.1

I didn't have time yesterday to log my workout, but here it is/was:

BW Pull Ups 10,10,8,6
DB Chest Supported Row 3 x 12
Lat Pulldown 15,12,10 -- dropset -- 10
Iso Lateral Low Row 3 x 12
Low Back Extension 3 x 15
Assorted Abs
20mins Stairmaster


----------



## mrgreens (Jul 8, 2022)

7/7/22: Legs

Weight: 189.6

Adductor/Abductor 3 x 15-20
Squat 3 x 8 @225lbs - dropset last set - 16 @ 135lbs
Bulgarian Split Squat 3 x 10/each side w 45lb plates each hand
Leg Extension x Prone Leg Curl 4 x 15

Short and sweet here. Tried to hit some lunges at the end, but I couldn’t stand up after about 15 yards so that was that. Fully fueled and completely fried.


----------



## mrgreens (Jul 12, 2022)

Just checking in here. In the middle of a move, so I haven't had much time to post and food has been slightly more sporadic than I'm used to. However, I've been keeping it extremely clean, tracking everything I can, and just making sure I hit 200+ grams of protein every day without overdoing it. 

Woke up this morning at 187.5lbs. Workout schedule has stayed the exact same, I haven't missed a beat. I'll still make sure to get my check-in pics posted next week per schedule.


----------



## mrgreens (Jul 18, 2022)

7/18/22: Rest Day + Photo Check Ins

Weight: 186.9lbs

Back as promised with some check in photos taken this morning. Different lighting, not as tan, and without fresh shaves but pretty pleased with how these look.

I’m currently in the process of moving, so I’ve had to be more flexible with food. However, I’ve been tracking as much as I can (usually 4 out of 5 meals a day or so) and I’m averaging 2800-3000 calories a day now. Keeping it super clean but eating more than I was prior to this past week. I think it’s filled me out really well and made a world of difference training.

Actually had a new low weigh in yesterday at 186.4 even with the calories elevated. Anyways, here’s how we’re looking:


----------



## Dex (Jul 18, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> 7/4/22: Chest/Shoulders + Biweekly Check-Ins
> 
> Weight: 187.1 (-2.1lbs from last check in)
> 
> ...


The juxtaposed pics make you look shorter/smaller on the right. Makes it look like a taller/bigger bodybuilder on stage showing up the little guy. lol


----------



## mrgreens (Jul 18, 2022)

Dex said:


> The juxtaposed pics make you look shorter/smaller on the right. Makes it look like a taller/bigger bodybuilder on stage showing up the little guy. lol


You’re right, I think I did it again in my most recent pics. But this time I look bigger on the right 😂


----------



## David J (Jul 18, 2022)

wow ..... good shape bro


----------



## mrgreens (Jul 18, 2022)

David J said:


> wow ..... good shape bro


Thanks man!


----------



## mrgreens (Jul 31, 2022)

7/31/22: No Training Today

Weight: 187.8

I won’t be able to make my usual Monday morning check in, so I snapped a couple pictures last night during my Back & Arms session.

Been eating at maintenance the last 2-3 weeks, and I think the extra calories have been put to work.


----------



## mrgreens (Aug 7, 2022)

8/7/22

Weight: 185.4 lbs

Making new low weigh ins recently even with my calories back up to 3,000 (non-training days) - 3,200 (training days). Check ins are now coming weekly on Sundays, fasted, with no pump. Just how they should be. 

Legs today. Bloodwork coming this week. Cycle starts in 6-8 weeks. Continuing to lay the best foundation I can and moving some heavy weight. Updated training outline coming soon.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Foundation is looking really good. I’m glad you put in the work before jumping onto gear, even if you are still young 20’s. You excited for the first run? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgreens (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Foundation is looking really good. I’m glad you put in the work before jumping onto gear, even if you are still young 20’s. You excited for the first run?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simply put — I feel _focused. _I’m going to let my results speak for themselves. I don’t think excitement or motivation or anything like that is going to play a role in how I look 6 months from now. Weapon incominggggg.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Simply put — I feel _focused. _I’m going to let my results speak for themselves. I don’t think excitement or motivation or anything like that is going to play a role in how I look 6 months from now. Weapon incominggggg.



Digging it, get after it young man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgreens (Aug 14, 2022)

8/14/22

Weight: 185.0

Calories still at 3000-3300. Just trying to hang around this weight for the time being. Had a cheat meal last night (pics included) after an all out legs day yesterday. Headed to the gym today to crush some arms,shrugs, and cardio.

We’re tentatively about 6 weeks out from my first pin today. Ready to goooo


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)

Looking good man keep working hard.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

You’ve developed such a good base to start with beginning adding PED’s. Especially your leg work. Having that leg base that you do now, will be exponential for you in years to come. Great work Greens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgreens (Aug 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> Looking good man keep working hard.


Thank you sir


----------



## mrgreens (Aug 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You’ve developed such a good base to start with beginning adding PED’s. Especially your leg work. Having that leg base that you do now, will be exponential for you in years to come. Great work Greens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back and legs have always been ahead of everything else. Split is biased towards my arms, chest, and shoulders.

Appreciate the kind words my man.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Back and legs have always been ahead of everything else. Split is biased towards my arms, chest, and shoulders.
> 
> Appreciate the kind words my man.



That’s great, you’re doing it right man. Really looking forward to seeing your progress over the next 6 months and on. Keep us updated  I especially enjoy seeing the younger guys with their head on right and doing things the right way. That’s something some of us older guys really respect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgreens (Aug 22, 2022)

No update pictures yesterday as I woke up with the flu. Seems like I’m through the worst of the symptoms now. Down 6lbs 😪


----------



## eazy (Aug 22, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> woke up with the flu


get well soon


----------



## mrgreens (Sep 15, 2022)

With sickness, traveling, and finally a full week of proper training/eating under my belt… I’m back and ready to get this thing going.

First cycle log will be opened up on Saturday prior to first pin. Greens transformation in full effect.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 15, 2022)

Stoked to follow the log. You did this the right way by building a solid base.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 15, 2022)

Looking forward to your journey bud!


----------

